# What's the worst tasting food?



## Purple (25 Mar 2009)

We were talking about this in work at lunchtime and concluded it must be dog food... after they finish eating they lick their This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language to get rid of the taste!


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

You work with weird people...


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> You work with weird people...



I have to fit in somewhere.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

True.. thats why you live here I guess?


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> True.. thats why you live here I guess?



Yea, but it's my birthday today so I'm off home at 7.30.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

Felicitations!!

I hate chocolate. Give me tripe and drisheen any day, God's way of saying good boy to good boys like me.


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Felicitations!!


 Thanks!



baldyman27 said:


> I hate chocolate. Give me tripe and drisheen any day, God's way of saying good boy to good boys like me.


 But is it This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language-licking bad?


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

It's the colour rather than the smell or taste that puts me off. Pure ****e TBH.


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> It's the colour rather than the smell or taste that puts me off. Pure ****e TBH.



So it's about the same then


----------



## DavyJones (25 Mar 2009)

whats the name of the cold thickish soup? its Italain I think..not very good.

Happy birth Purple, How young are you?
I was a March baby too, birthday a couple of days ago.


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2009)

davyjones said:


> happy birth purple, how young are you?


36


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> So it's about the same then


 
Yep, Guinness gives the dark version.



DavyJones said:


> I was a March baby too, birthday a couple of days ago.


 
Congrats! March screecher here too. Baldy27 became Baldy29 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Purple (25 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Yep, Guinness gives the dark version.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! March screecher here too. Baldy27 became Baldy29 a few weeks ago.



It's not the years, it's the mileage.


----------



## DavyJones (25 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Yep, Guinness gives the dark version.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! March screecher here too. Baldy27 became Baldy29 a few weeks ago.



What happened to 28?


----------



## DavyJones (25 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> It's not the years, it's the mileage.



 I'll have to use that..when I'm as old as you


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> What happened to 28?


 
Its the recession taking its toll, putting years on me.


----------



## Chocks away (25 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Yea, but it's my birthday today so I'm off home at 7.30.


Bonne fete Purple 


DavyJones said:


> whats the name of the cold thickish soup? its Italain I think..not very good.
> Gazpacho I think
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

Enjoy your birthday 'celebrations' Purp!!


----------



## DavyJones (25 Mar 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Gazpacho I think



Thats the one...real nasty.


----------



## MrMan (25 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> 36


 

Have to say I had you down as at least 10 years older, now I'm feeling I need to start reading a hell of a lot more and start/run a company and travel the globe, you really have put the pressure on. Congratulations too btw.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

DavyJones said:


> whats the name of the cold thickish soup? its Italain I think..not very good.


 
Gazpacho... its nasty... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gazpacho


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

MrMan said:


> Have to say I had you down as at least 10 years older.


 
Cos he acts like a moany old man?!


----------



## woodbine (25 Mar 2009)

Raw onion

garlic

raw peppers

pesto


yeuch.


----------



## sandrat (25 Mar 2009)

woodbine said:


> Raw onion raw red onion yummmm
> 
> garlic yummm
> 
> ...


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

woodbine said:


> pesto
> 
> 
> yeuch.


 
Blasphemy.


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

Semolina is devil's spawn too. Just remembered my childhood.


----------



## sandrat (25 Mar 2009)

Semolina linked to premature baldness


----------



## sandrat (25 Mar 2009)

Oh happy birthday purple. 10 years older than me


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> Semolina linked to premature baldness


 
Ah now, I've only just convinced Smashbox to take it easy on me!


----------



## sandrat (25 Mar 2009)

I have nothing against bald people, some of my friends are bald


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

My veneer of confidence and comfort with my genetically-enforced condition has slipped. Must go cry myself to sleep....


----------



## ninsaga (25 Mar 2009)

turnips


----------



## thedaras (25 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> 36


 
Ahh now Id be looking for passport proof of that .

63 more like


----------



## sandrat (25 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> My veneer of confidence and comfort with my genetically-enforced condition has slipped. Must go cry myself to sleep....


 
could be worse, could be chemo induced

<hugs for baldy>


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> could be worse, could be chemo induced
> 
> <hugs for baldy>


 
Very true, I'm lucky to have my health if not my hair. Anyhow, I like my shiny head (cranial). Thanks for the hugs, depression over.


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Thanks for the hugs, depression over.


 
And now I'm back... baldy baldy baldy... hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

I give up!!


----------



## Chocks away (25 Mar 2009)

_*nexxxxxxt!!!*_


----------



## Smashbox (25 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I give up!!


 
Quitter!


----------



## Henny Penny (25 Mar 2009)

mayonaise ... hate the stuff
tuna ... ugh
cabbage ... and especially those little ones at christmas!


----------



## baldyman27 (25 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Quitter!


 
Just to lick my wounds for a while, I'll return a stronger man!


----------



## ninsaga (25 Mar 2009)

Henny Penny said:


> cabbage ... and especially those little ones at christmas!



Brussel sprouts


----------



## Henny Penny (26 Mar 2009)

do you hate them too ninsaga?


----------



## Smashbox (26 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Just to lick my wounds for a while, I'll return a stronger man!


 
I'll be here... waiting..


----------



## burger1979 (26 Mar 2009)

had piranha in brazil once, that wasnt very nice, very boney. also dont like casseroles and stews. one of the other strangest foods i have eaten and enjoyed is alligator, very chewy but still quite nice. it was deep fried and accompanied by ketchup. some other foods i dont like are turnips, combined with carrots its just horrible.


----------



## ninsaga (26 Mar 2009)

yep - for sure - they are vile


----------



## Caveat (26 Mar 2009)

I have to say I'm probably one of the least fussy eaters that I know.

But both capers and anchovies can feck right off.

Generalising, but most Polish food I've had (with a few exceptions) ranges from bland to repulsive.


----------



## TarfHead (26 Mar 2009)

Not food, per se, but a colleague recently returned from a break in the USA and brought back some Hershey 'Chocolate' Kisses.

The nearest thing to eating toxic waste !

The 'chocolate' itself is gritty and sweet, then a chemical aftertaste kicks in. Pure muck.


----------



## bullbars (26 Mar 2009)

Celery.
Ginger sweets/biscuits.


----------



## gillarosa (26 Mar 2009)

TarfHead said:


> Not food, per se, but a colleague recently returned from a break in the USA and brought back some Hershey 'Chocolate' Kisses.
> 
> The nearest thing to eating toxic waste !
> 
> The 'chocolate' itself is gritty and sweet, then a chemical aftertaste kicks in. Pure muck.


 
That's interesting, I remember when I lived in the States a lot of people didn't eat Hershey's as they believed the Factory / Farms producing the milk were close to the site of infamous Three Mile Island Nuclear Plant. Have to say it didn't stop me eating their Peanut Butter Cups yum.

Worst tasting food? potatoes which are too firm, make my teeth and jaws do a strange backward chew......and similarly vegetables which are very soft do something similar.


----------



## DeeFox (26 Mar 2009)

I would eat just about anything and am not at all fussy except for:
Liver - smells lovely when cooking....but tastes disgusting
Kidneys - revolting texture 
Marmite - it's true that you eiother love or hate it..my boyfriend loves it, I hate it.


----------



## Firefly (26 Mar 2009)

Risotto - looks like maggots!


----------



## PaddyW (26 Mar 2009)

Peas.


----------



## ninsaga (26 Mar 2009)

Finding half a worm in an apple sorta p*sses me off


----------



## Firefly (26 Mar 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Finding half a worm in an apple sorta p*sses me off


 Especially since you probably ate the other half!


----------



## TarfHead (26 Mar 2009)

Firefly said:


> Risotto - looks like maggots!


 
If maggots tasted as good as the risotto my wife makes, I eat them too  !


----------



## Purple (26 Mar 2009)

DeeFox said:


> I would eat just about anything and am not at all fussy except for:
> Liver - smells lovely when cooking....but tastes disgusting
> Kidneys - revolting texture


 Yes, I avoid eating anything that is involved in cleaning the blood and/or producing faeces.


----------



## mf1 (26 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Yes, I avoid eating anything that is involved in cleaning the blood and/or producing faeces.



Puhleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese, Purple - stop. Yuck! 

mf


----------



## Abbica (26 Mar 2009)

I hate lamb. Might as well eat sweat socks, just has that smell and taste! Oh and mushy marrowfat peas, the sloppy prison food sort, another gym bag accessory.Stink a roo! Hate vinegar, must just have a sensative nose!!


----------



## Smashbox (26 Mar 2009)

Bread in America, its mank. Yuck.


----------



## elefantfresh (26 Mar 2009)

Parmesan cheese - the smell is absolutly disgusting.


----------



## baldyman27 (26 Mar 2009)

DeeFox said:


> I would eat just about anything and am not at all fussy except for:
> Liver - smells lovely when cooking....but tastes disgusting   *blasphemy*
> Kidneys - revolting texture *blasphemy*
> Marmite - it's true that you eiother love or hate it..my boyfriend loves it, I hate it.  *I'll give you that one*


 


ninsaga said:


> Finding half a worm in an apple sorta p*sses me off


 
I remember years ago as a young boy in my grandmother's place in Clare, where she grew her own veg, taking a forkful of cabbage from my plate to find a nice plump SLUG sitting nicely on top. Still love cabbage though.



Abbica said:


> I hate lamb.


 
Blasphemy. You *obviously *need help!!


----------



## woodbine (26 Mar 2009)

who said they hate lamb? i hate it too. even the smell makes me retch.

i feel sick even thinking about it.

i forgot about liver and kidneys and all those other vile things. tripe, oh dear god TRIPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juke (26 Mar 2009)

Evil lettuce type red leafs - Radicchio Rosso I think it is. Edit - might be Chicory - but when I wikied that I got blue flowers?


----------



## MandaC (26 Mar 2009)

Celery is evil stuff
Cucumber - taste of nothing off it
Capers & Olives - Yuk
But the worst thing ever has to be caviar, even the thought of it makes me retch
My mum used to make us eat bowls of cornflour when we were ill(to bind you together???) Rotten - she used to tell us it was hot ice cream.  We knew in our hearts it wasn't but ate it anyway just in case it was.


----------



## baldyman27 (27 Mar 2009)

woodbine said:


> tripe, oh dear god TRIPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I don't believe it, I thought that blasphemy was the strongest defence that I could put up. This insult is beyond that. Tripe, coupled with its delectable companion drisheen (or 'packet') is the ultimate hug on a plate. The stuff is better than sex. Honestly. And before anyone has a cheap laugh, I've had the best of both.


----------



## Cahir (27 Mar 2009)

MandaC said:


> Cucumber - taste of nothing off it



I hate cucumber because of the really strong taste.  It takes over everything else in a sandwich and the taste lingers for ages after eating it.  Yuck.

Also hate mushrooms and the taste of melons (too overpowering, like cucumbers).


----------



## DeeFox (27 Mar 2009)

Did anyone see that episode of 'The Restaurant' on RTE where Tom Dorley... professional restaurant critic... refused to taste the tripe and drisheen (made by George Hook if I remember correctly) - he couldn't even look at it so disgusted was he!!


----------



## Smashbox (27 Mar 2009)

What about Haggis.. thats mank too!


----------



## Mpsox (27 Mar 2009)

Coleslaw - food of the devil as far as I am concerned

Liqourice, taste makes me gag

Any kind of brown sauce/pickle type condiment, smell makes me retch and if you need to add that crap to make food taste better then there is something wrong with the food in the first place


----------



## ney001 (27 Mar 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Coleslaw - food of the devil as far as I am concerned




God yeah - especially when in restaurants they lump it on your plate and it touches all the other good food - drives me nuts.  

Celery makes me retch! 

Ambrosia Rice -  bad memories of being fed this crap with jam it it.......... tastes as bad as it looks!


----------



## Caveat (27 Mar 2009)

Jeez an awful lot of fussy people around. 

Coleslaw? lamb?  and especially *peas?*

Look, just eat them.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (27 Mar 2009)

Cahir said:


> *I hate cucumber because of the really strong taste. It takes over everything else in a sandwich and the taste lingers for ages after eating it. Yuck.*
> 
> Also hate mushrooms and the taste of melons (too overpowering, like cucumbers).


 

Well said, i find it over powers any sambo it is in.

For me its not about worst tasting its about no taste at all.

Lettuce.....a bloody salad or sambo with half a head of lettuce to take up space or bloody garnish on the side of a plate to avoid giving you real food !!


----------



## Purple (27 Mar 2009)

MandaC said:


> Cucumber - taste of nothing off it



I get a really strong taste from cucumber, I can even smell it if it’s in the room.
I find it vile.


----------



## ney001 (27 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Look, just eat them.



Okay Dad................ jeeeze I was just saying!


----------



## Purple (27 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I don't believe it, I thought that blasphemy was the strongest defence that I could put up. This insult is beyond that. Tripe, coupled with its delectable companion drisheen (or 'packet') is the ultimate hug on a plate. The stuff is better than sex. Honestly. And before anyone has a cheap laugh, I've had the best of both.


I have never tried tripe but it just seems wrong, then again I’ve eaten snake, cockroaches, locusts, snails and maggots.
Snake is nice but locusts and cockroaches (deep fried) are fantastic.


----------



## DeeFox (27 Mar 2009)

Mpsox said:


> Coleslaw - food of the devil as far as I am concerned


 
I love coleslaw and must jump to its defence!  I'd put it with chips, in fajitas (especially with lots of black pepper), with chicken, with salad, the list goes on.  And I particularly love the cheesy variety.  Ok, that's it... now I have to get a wrap with chicken, cheese and coleslaw for lunch today.

I think it is interesting how views of food can change over time and tastes can be acquired.  I used to not like olives but my boyfriend loves them and is always buying them.  While I still won't eat them like grapes as he does, I like them now and really appreciate the flavour.


----------



## ney001 (27 Mar 2009)

Coddle - don't need to add anything to this looks as bad as it tastes!


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Bread in America, its mank. Yuck.


 
Yeah, absolutely brutal! I used to live there and the bread I used for making sandwiches every morning before heading to work was more like cotton wool than bread. Did you ever get a chance to buy ham there? It took the guy in the deli around the corner from us about twenty seconds to rattle off all the different types he had before he served it. A friend used to buy one slice every day just to hear yer man's spiff!


----------



## Smashbox (28 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Did you ever get a chance to buy ham there?


 
We managed to get packet stuff that was actually ok. Tried to get sausages for breakfast one morning and we got chirizo. Not a nice substitute for a Sunday mornin fry...


----------



## Deirdra (30 Mar 2009)

Chickens feet aren't great, but luckily I was spared worse when husband was obliged to drink a freshly killed snake kidney in a glass of rice wine....

personally, it's parsnips - nasty strong tasting veg.


----------



## Caveat (31 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> chirizo. Not a nice substitute for a Sunday mornin fry...


 
I'd actually far prefer it so there ya go!


----------



## Smashbox (31 Mar 2009)

Oh no.. It wasnt even nice!


----------



## Caveat (31 Mar 2009)

Its just you - of course it was nice.

And for the record so is gazpacho and haggis. Fact.


----------



## Purple (31 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> we got chirizo. Not a nice substitute for a Sunday mornin fry...



Try it with crisp black pudding, fried cherry tomatoes, lightly toasted pine nuts and a poached egg on a salad (strong flavoured leaves drizzled with olive oil and balsamic vinegar) for you breakfast.


----------



## Smashbox (31 Mar 2009)

Caveat said:


> Its just you - of course it was nice.
> 
> And for the record so is gazpacho and haggis. Fact.


 
Must be just me so!

And Purple... no thanks..


----------



## Purple (3 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> And Purple... no thanks..


That’s the first time you’ve said that to me... I don’t know what to say...


----------



## Smashbox (3 Apr 2009)

Oooppps sowwy!!


----------



## TreeTiger (3 Apr 2009)

I really like Gazpacho - I even make it.  Yummmm, lovely "salad" soup!

But I cannot cope with the smell, texture, look or even thought of prunes.  Blech.


----------



## Vanilla (3 Apr 2009)

Any tinned meat. Or worse, fresh cassoulet. Surely the most vomit inducing meal ever. And fennel.


----------



## Purple (3 Apr 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Any tinned meat. Or worse, fresh cassoulet. Surely the most vomit inducing meal ever. And fennel.


I love Cassoulet and just about any bean stew.
Tinned meat I agree on. I'm not a big fennel person either.

Tinned meat.... how about those tins of beans and sausages? I've never tasted them but the whole concept is vile.


----------



## Caveat (3 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> I love Cassoulet and just about any bean stew.
> Tinned meat I agree on. I'm not a big fennel person either.
> 
> Tinned meat.... how about those tins of beans and sausages? I've never tasted them but the whole concept is vile.



It's the 'fresh' cassoulet I don't get - as opposed to tinned?  Which I have in the cupboard at the minute actually - haven't tried it.

Tinned tuna is OK IMO and it's useful and versatile - that's about it though.

Now, the old tinned beans and sausages were a college staple - the sausages were awful -  a bit like frankfurters but more spongy and with less flavour.


----------



## Vanilla (4 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> It's the 'fresh' cassoulet I don't get - as opposed to tinned?


 
The 'fragrance' is stronger.


----------



## Ancutza (4 Apr 2009)

Tinned sweetcorn.  Absolutely disgusting.  Even the smell of it makes me wretch!


----------



## Caveat (28 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> I have never tried tripe but it just seems wrong, then again I’ve eaten snake, cockroaches, locusts, snails and maggots.
> Snake is nice but locusts and cockroaches (deep fried) are fantastic.


 
I've just noticed this - I would try almost anything - and have had snake & snails + baby eels, frog's legs, alligator, most offal etc

I'm interested to try locusts as I've heard they are nice but sorry, I would draw the line at cockroaches.  They are just too repulsive an insect for me to eat.  

Was there much of a difference in taste between cockroaches and locusts as a matter of interest?


----------



## baldyman27 (28 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> I have never tried tripe but it just seems wrong, then again I’ve eaten snake, cockroaches, locusts, snails and maggots.
> Snake is nice but locusts and cockroaches (deep fried) are fantastic.


 


Caveat said:


> I've just noticed this - I would try almost anything - and have had snake & snails + baby eels, frog's legs, alligator, most offal etc
> 
> I'm interested to try locusts as I've heard they are nice but sorry, I would draw the line at cockroaches. They are just too repulsive an insect for me to eat.
> 
> Was there much of a difference in taste between cockroaches and locusts as a matter of interest?


 
So which of ye is which from that 'I'm a celebrity' show.

Purple - Johnny Rotten?

Cav - Sophie Anderton?


----------



## carpedeum (28 Apr 2009)

Oysters....  Like swallowing dollops of phlegm.


----------



## Marion (28 Apr 2009)

Fat on beef, chicken and ham.

The cucumber taste thing is genetic. Some people don't taste it.

Marion


----------



## mathepac (28 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> I've just noticed this - I would try almost anything - and have had snake & snails + baby eels, frog's legs, alligator, most offal etc...


Ditto plus octopus, shark, bear (Finland), possum & squirrel (Amerikay), hare, fish eggs of various kinds, deep-fried Mars Bar Ice-creams  (Glasgow), goose eggs, duck eggs, packet & tripe (Limerick) and other crazy stuff

If you want to put me off food for a week, try feeding me an anchovy sandwich with sweet corn and cole slaw - any one of them is bad but all three together is my idea of hell.


----------



## S.L.F (29 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> I have never tried tripe but it just seems wrong, then again I’ve eaten snake, cockroaches, locusts, snails and maggots.
> Snake is nice but locusts and cockroaches (deep fried) are fantastic.


 


Caveat said:


> I've just noticed this - I would try almost anything - and have had snake & snails + baby eels, frog's legs, alligator, most offal etc
> 
> I'm interested to try locusts as I've heard they are nice but sorry, I would draw the line at cockroaches. They are just too repulsive an insect for me to eat.
> 
> Was there much of a difference in taste between cockroaches and locusts as a matter of interest?


 


mathepac said:


> Ditto plus octopus, shark, bear (Finland), possum & squirrel (Amerikay), hare, fish eggs of various kinds, deep-fried Mars Bar Ice-creams (Glasgow), goose eggs, duck eggs, packet & tripe (Limerick) and other crazy stuff


 
None of you are to invite me to your house for a sandwich again.


----------



## Caveat (29 Apr 2009)

mathepac said:


> Ditto plus octopus, shark, bear (Finland), possum & squirrel (Amerikay), hare, fish eggs of various kinds, deep-fried Mars Bar Ice-creams (Glasgow), goose eggs, duck eggs, packet & tripe (Limerick) and other crazy stuff


 
I have had most of that too - I thought shark was quite nice - a bit like a fishy pork chop.  I was surprised at how different octopus was from squid too. 

Haven't had possum or squirrel.

What did bear taste like BTW? Fairly robust I'd imagine.


----------



## Paulone (1 May 2009)

I had Sauerkraut recently and it was mingin.

Have never, ever tasted real fishy-smelling fish, but if it tastes like it smells, it is barf-inducing. Was in a friend's house once when this fish thing was served and I had to leave the room - what a stench!

Badly-made guacamole is stomach-turning. Done well its quite good, but trouble if taken to excess.

Once, I was in this restaurant in Greyabbey on the Ards Peninsula (up north) and they served a peanut risotto (the veggie option) and it was disgusting.  Oily, warm, softish peanuts mixed with slightly sour tasting rice and completely flavourless frozen mixed veg....  pushed it round the plate trying to look like I was eating it while everyone else finished.


----------



## Purple (1 May 2009)

Paulone said:


> I had Sauerkraut recently and it was mingin.


Good sauerkraut is nice, badly made it is indeed mingin'.


----------



## csirl (1 May 2009)

I'll never tried it, but what about this:

[broken link removed]


----------



## Caveat (1 May 2009)

csirl said:


> I'll never tried it, but what about this:
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
The major offputting factor for me in this is that it is usually advocated that you imbibe the first pee of the morning. Dunno about the rest of ye, but IME that's the really.. er... fragrant and pungent one.


----------



## michaelm (5 May 2009)

Pemmican.


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

Humble pie sure does leave a bitter taste in the mouth.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 May 2009)

mathepac said:


> If you want to put me off food for a week



What about the women who drink the afterbirth because it contains so much nutrition


----------



## Simeon (5 May 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> What about the women who drink the afterbirth because it contains so much nutrition



Well, what about them? Surely if there is nutrition there, coprohagists must have a point also. God, food and drink for the teeming masses. John O'Shea had better update his CV


----------



## DGOBS (5 May 2009)

Have to include a past experience here....

was about 20 years ago, on my tea break, and I used to always have a 1/2 ltr 
of milk instead of tea or coffee. One of my workmates thought it would be funny when my back was turned to swap my already opened milk carton for one that was about 3 weeks old (you know the kind, smelly, lumpy...) and I just picked it up and took about 1/4 of the lots in one gulp!

20 years on, I can still taste it when talking about it, and it still makes me gag! (I did puke when I happened!)

Worst taste EVER


----------

